# Scallop season



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

How was the vis?


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

How did the ladder work?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Viability was pretty nice, no real issues there.
The ladder....well didn't work much better then the foot loop I'm afraid. Much more comfortable, but still a hassle. I'm gonna look at a different option.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Just got back from steinhatchee limited out each day 6gals a day x's 3 days bout 2 hrs per trip! Numbers were there and boats too water was murky visibilty was low! Went to crystal river last year and had a hard time! Pros to crystal river is stuff to do after scalloping cons to steinhatchee nothing off the water to do besides drink (not a bad thing if your not there with family I guess) still a good time!


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

Went out of Homosassa this past Thursday and limited out in about an hour or so. We went south (a little past the Chaz) and had good numbers in about six feet of water in the short grass areas. 

I've heard that the northern area (or straight out the river) isn't producing as well this season as in years past.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

We were only a few miles north of you, and it was slim pickins. Seems they are to the south or way north this year.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I went north from Hernando Beach yesterday. Ended up just north of the Bayport channel in about 6-7 feet of water. Found some, but nowhere close to limiting out. Another boat I was near says the long grass is is about 9' of water there...maybe another two miles offshore. I was with my daughter and her friend and this was my first time other than with a guide a few years ago. The weather started to turn questionable and they had enough fun so we went in before lunch. Found about a dozen and there were lots of boats so I think there were more around, just not that experienced...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I went out of Crystal River on Friday and headed south. Visibility was good, but scallops were hard to come by and the kooks were out in force. I ended up throwing a half eaten sandwich at some asshat in a sea ray that wanted get on plane and drive through the middle of anchored boats with flags out.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I limited out south of Crystal River on 7/16. If you can't find them you need to go deeper or look for the thinner grass. We started shallow and had a hard time finding them since the grass was so thick so we moved deeper and had our 10 gallons by 12:30.

Also I got into a fight with a remora. I was swimming along with my hands dragging behind me and all of sudden i felt something bite on to my index finger so I quickly turn around and a remora looking right at me. Of course I tried to get him to go away but he kept coming back. Finally I grabbed my knife from my pocket and went on the offensive. I keep trying to dive at him with the knife but no luck. I hate those things.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol there were several remoras around us as well, had to keep kicking them away.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

Us too. I hate those things.


----------

